# The Slingshot Rifle



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Are slingshot rifles really as accurate as we are led to believe? I know that in the hands of certain individuals, they can hit the target aimed at most of the time. In the hands of "Joe the Plumber" would the use of a slingshot rifle increase his percentage of hits to a significant degree to encourage the making of one. What are your thoughts, please let me know. Thanks for replying, keep well.
Dr. J.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I think the rifle format would be advantageous for people with rifle experience but no slingshot experience. Good slingshooters with strong arms would not be any better off, though. And people who are bad shots with a rifle would also not be better off.

The rifle format only helps to keep the pouch/fork relationship steady. It does nothing to mitigate the effects of wind, drop, lumpy ammo, hysteresis, lack of aiming or instinct.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Ash. 
BTW any news on your package as yet? The turtle I sent it with must have ended up in a fish factory ship.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Dr. J,

I see you have already commented on this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22296-new-target-slingshot/

For most folks, something like a slingshot rifle allows them to be much more stable, and hence more accurate.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Thanks Ash.
> BTW any news on your package as yet? The turtle I sent it with must have ended up in a fish factory ship.


No sign of it yet, Doc. Also no Customs letter saying it has been impounded, so that's a good sign


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Charles, much appreciated

I cannot believe that it takes so long for mail to North America.Mail sent to England has already been delivered


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not in North America... that might be a factor :lol:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

The mail to North America has not arrived as yet either Ash, soI do not know what is going on. If they were sold items, I would really be starting to get worried.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Obviously I'm no slingshot expert, but it would seem to me that a properly constructed slingshot rifle would have greater accuracy potential than a normal handheld slingshot. Primarily, it would remove variables. When the slingrifle is in firing position the fork and pouch are always going to be in the same position in relation to one another. A proper and consistent release would be necessary for that to help, though.

Also, there's the matter of contact points on the slingshot. As with a firearm, the more contact points you have on a slingshot the more accurate you're able to be. With a standard slingshot you're really dealing with two separate components, the fork and the pouch. You're only ever able to have one contact point on your fork and up to two on the pouch if you use an anchor point. This is much less stable than a standard pistol, which allows you to have two contact points (both of your hands) while firing. The slingrifle unites fork and pouch, then allows you to have up to four contact points (hands, cheek, shoulder), granting significantly enhanced stability.

The slingrifle also adds another capability; the use of a weapon sight. Because everything is always going to be in the same position it's feasible to add a precision sight. The enhanced stability and ability to add an actual sight to the slingrifle leads me to believe that the potential for accuracy is far superior to that of a standard slingshot, given an adequate design and proper construction.

Do I have anything to back up these claims? No. What would be really awesome is if some of you amazing craftsmen here came up with a well thought-out design and built it. Or even built one of Joerg's designs and really tested it for accuracy against a standard slingshot. I'm not really the guy to be testing out slingshot accuracy, anyways. I'm basing this entirely on my experience with firearms and how the simple addition of a stock on a pistol can almost double its practical accuracy. It won't make a bad shooter good, but it sure will make a good shooter better.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for that post Bill Hays in two of his videos claimed that he would not be offering the Vulcan or the sling rifle for sale. In the case of the Vulcan it was too accurate, and that he enjoyed missing sometimes while using a slingshot, and he seldom miss with the Vulcan In the case of the slingshot rifle it was too easy to make, and too accurate.. However, that is Bill Hays! how many times have you seen him miss aiming at the same target? I counted five in one video, which was not a typical case. I think some folks would just like to have an instrument which they can turn to when having a bad day with a Slingshot, and use it to hit what they aim at, instead of ending the session on a low, could possible end it on a high and encouraged to pick up the slingshot again sooner rather than later That is how it see it..Keep well. Dr. J.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As the others before have said, if one is accurate with a rifle, but not a slingshot, it may help.

Personally I am accurate with both, but they are totally different skill sets; and I would never be accurate with a slingshot at 200/300 or up 1000 meters with telescopic sights or not.

Having said however, not being of particularly large build or size, I can see a use for a slingshot rifle design for those of shorter than larger peoples draw length, or strength.

Although as with all things there are positives and negatives to this.

Positives are a longer draw using both arms to lock the pouch in place with stronger bands, hence more powerful bands, flatter trajectory.

Negatives are much slower second shot, along with much more movement involved.

So not much use for hunting, unless you have practiced to make sure your first shot does the job.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll tell you what... for me, slingrifles can be MUCH more accurate and far more powerful at the same time. Of course I have used firearms pretty much all my life and am very proficient in their use... and that's why I like slingshots, firearms became somewhat of a bore to me because you basically just hit what you aim at... whereas there's a real challenge in making "super" shots with slingshots.

Here's a couple of old videos where I made a couple of accurate slingrifles that are easy for beginners to make so that they can compete in the OPEN slingshot contests... me personally I WANT to shoot with a slingshot against the superior weapon... it brings more a challenge to the thing.











I've made many different designs, but I believe these two are the easiest to make and use the quickest... no real handyman skills needed!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the videos, Bill. Also, for me the entire point of getting into slingshots was the challenge. If I just threw a slingshot upper on my AR I wouldn't exactly be stepping out of my comfort zone. It's much more challenging than I ever dreamed, but when I get it right it will be that much sweeter.

I was more interested in the accuracy of the slingrifle from an academic standpoint. In my mind it stood to reason that a slingrifle would be capable of more accuracy than a standard slingshot, but I don't really know anything about anything. I'm glad you popped in here, Bill.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Having started this , I would like to thank you Mr. Hays for your contribution to this thread, it is much appreciated. Keep well,
Dr. J


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I was tempted in my beginnings to build a rifle but I thought that I should first give a try to the slingshot, simple and portable ... short story, I got stuck with the slingshot and forgot the rifle project ... I am with Bill Hayes in the sense that slingshots are much more challenging and fun to shoot ! ... I have a powerful crossbow with a telescopic sight but it is not a fraction as fun as the slingshot !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## hixxy1979 (Jul 24, 2013)

Slingshit


----------



## hixxy1979 (Jul 24, 2013)

Slingshot


----------

